# i5 6500 vs i5 6600k for gaming?



## shikhs (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello guys!

So I am planning to build a pc in the next month or two and I was wondering how vital is overclocking for gaming performance and does it really give a major difference? I mean will the i5 6500 stay relevant for another 2-3 years down the line? 

Additional info - I am planning to buy a GTX 1070 and most probably I will buy a 1920x1080 monitor.

Thanks in advance


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2016)

Overclocking sure does improves performance greatly. Just make sure you get a good motherboard, PSU and a good CPU cooler. BTW, mention your budget.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 1, 2016)

shikhs said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> So I am planning to build a pc in the next month or two and I was wondering how vital is overclocking for gaming performance and does it really give a major difference? I mean will the i5 6500 stay relevant for another 2-3 years down the line?
> 
> ...


CPUs stay a lot more relevant than GPUs.
Apparently, the K series will let you draw a bit more juice when you feel little low on cpu performance. The only downside is you need to invest on after market cooler,  a good motherboard and psu. 
If there is not a significant price difference then K should be your choice. If you're on budget strictly then normal would live for next several years too. 
There are people still playing with i5-2500k and it's still beefy! 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Sep 1, 2016)

i5 6600k costs about 18k + cooler for about 2k and Z series cost about 4k  more than B series. Total bundle costs little more than i7 6700. Does it perform significantly better after spending more, or is it worth the effort and not to mention about getting more reliable PSU for OCing (probably higher wattage than non OC build)???

If someone find fun overclocking, that's different.


----------



## shikhs (Sep 1, 2016)

topgear said:


> Overclocking sure does improves performance greatly. Just make sure you get a good motherboard, PSU and a good CPU cooler. BTW, mention your budget.



My budget is around 1.2 lakhs(max) but if it can be reduced then that'd be great  but since you are saying OCing greatly improves performance I will wait it out 

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> CPUs stay a lot more relevant than GPUs.
> Apparently, the K series will let you draw a bit more juice when you feel little low on cpu performance. The only downside is you need to invest on after market cooler,  a good motherboard and psu.
> If there is not a significant price difference then K should be your choice. If you're on budget strictly then normal would live for next several years too.
> There are people still playing with i5-2500k and it's still beefy!
> ...



I think I will wait it out then since I won't be buying a PC every other year or so 

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> i5 6600k costs about 18k + cooler for about 2k and Z series cost about 4k  more than B series. Total bundle costs little more than i7 6700. Does it perform significantly better after spending more, or is it worth the effort and not to mention about getting more reliable PSU for OCing (probably higher wattage than non OC build)???
> 
> If someone find fun overclocking, that's different.




So if I budget is not a problem do you recommend going for the K series? And I can't say about OCing being fun since I have never done it


----------



## nac (Sep 1, 2016)

shikhs said:


> So if I budget is not a problem do you recommend going for the K series? And I can't say about OCing being fun since I have never done it


I don't find 6600k worthier than i7 6700 (non K) for gaming or any purpose. If money is not a problem and want to OC, you can even go for i7 6700k, but how many games demands i7?


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 2, 2016)

Go for the i5 6600k for gaming. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shikhs (Sep 2, 2016)

nac said:


> I don't find 6600k worthier than i7 6700 (non K) for gaming or any purpose. If money is not a problem and want to OC, you can even go for i7 6700k, but how many games demands i7?



Which bundle will be cheaper? An i5 6600k with an overclockable MOBO and an after-market cooler or an i7 6700 with a decent MOBO because I want to optimize cost and performance as much as possible. Also money is not a problem to an extent but if you talk about an i7-6700k then it definitely is  

- - - Updated - - -



rock2702 said:


> Go for the i5 6600k for gaming.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Yes, after reading all the replies here that's the plan for now.


----------



## nac (Sep 2, 2016)

shikhs said:


> Which bundle will be cheaper? An i5 6600k with an overclockable MOBO and an after-market cooler or an i7 6700 with a decent MOBO because I want to optimize cost and performance as much as possible.


i7 6700 is cheaper, but not by huge margin. 
For most of the games, i5 is good enough. Since you have money at your disposal, you can consider i7.
GTX 1070 is toooo much for 1080p gaming.
Don't bother with K variant if you're not sure about OC.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 2, 2016)

^apart from these CPU, i5 4690 are also good and fires better job in performance. Why to choose underpower Skylake CPU then??

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 23, 2016)

I am also having the same question. Does overclocking give enough performance boost? 2-3 fps additional fps in games doesnot justify the increased price for the 6600K plus an additional cooler. Also it consumes more power than the 6500.

So is it really worth and will the NonK Proc stay relevant and perform well for the next 4-5 years?


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 23, 2016)

arijitsinha said:


> I am also having the same question. Does overclocking give enough performance boost? 2-3 fps additional fps in games doesnot justify the increased price for the 6600K plus an additional cooler. Also it consumes more power than the 6500.
> 
> So is it really worth and will the NonK Proc stay relevant and perform well for the next 4-5 years?


Most games generally don't benefit much from faster CPUs, specially SP games. In some games the difference is not even noticeable.
It is mostly the simulation and mp games where the difference is visible clearly! 


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------

